# Single shot approach / basket



## beedj (Jan 2, 2013)

So a few months into Cherub ownership I want to try and make improvements in a couple of areas...

My double shots are consistently good using the included portafilter/basket and just about strong/tasty enough to create 2 x 6oz drinks, including milk added to each ...or a single bigger drink (though I'm just about to order an LM 17g basket after reading recommendations from others on here, which should be perfect for my 2 x small drinks scenario.

However if I try for a single shot using the Fracino single basket it seems to be overwhelmed by even say 4oz of milk. Most of the time I'm making drinks just for myself so consequently I end up pulling a double shot and throwing 25-30% away every time.

So any thoughts/successes on a better single shot ? - it sound like I need something like a 10-11g basket but there doens't seem to be such a thing - though hopefully I may be proved wrong!?!


----------

